# Creamy Smoked Baked Potato Soup W/QVIEW



## ronp (Feb 19, 2009)

I took the advice from here to try this the other day on another thread.

I made a small batch yesterday to see and this what I came up with. 





I had 3 small smoked potatos waiting. Chucnked up with skin on, for more flavor. 



1 Carrot and about 1/4 onion sauteeing till they were sweated out.



Some smoked pork.



I made 4 cups chicken stock, added some dry milk, (no scalding easy to use). I added some instant mashed potatoes for thickening WHOA , too many so I had to add more water and milk and some Smart Balance spread for flavor.

Carol gave it a thumbs up, so that's all that matters.

Thx for watching,
Ron


----------



## pignit (Feb 19, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## rtom (Feb 19, 2009)

looks great ron yummy!!


----------



## erain (Feb 19, 2009)

looks good as always ron, is that just smoked pork steak u have there???


----------



## azrocker (Feb 19, 2009)

Might try that with my new bacon! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=24807


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice idea Ron, it sounds like a tasty soup you came up with. Congrats.


----------



## ronp (Feb 19, 2009)

Your bacon would be a good improvement I think. Thanks.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea.....good job!


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 19, 2009)

Nice job, Ron.  Looks good.


----------



## grothe (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks good Ron, I'll have ta give it a try!!!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks great Ron!!


----------



## fired up (Feb 19, 2009)

Gonna have to try that.


----------



## got14u (Feb 19, 2009)

did the smoke flavor come through ??


----------



## ronp (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes it did, not too strong.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 19, 2009)

That looks and sounds tasty Ron...Potato soup is one of my favorites, I imagine using smoked would be awesome!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 19, 2009)

I often make close to that,yes I mix my belly & canadian and it's great.


----------



## dave958 (Feb 19, 2009)

Dave


----------



## bigredq (Feb 19, 2009)

Ron,   very nice soup ya made yerself there.    I've done it a few times with smoked potatos and hams.  mostly on the stove though.   The potato flakes are a must in my opinion for thickening the soup gives it that extra ooompf.

Points on the creativity.   WTG


----------



## mrtexansfan (Aug 27, 2010)

I love soup like this and will have to try it with smoked potatoes. I use bacon and add shredded cheddar cheese to mine as well.


----------

